# Colubrids > Pituophis >  Just an update

## ladywhipple02

Well, I just wanted ya'll to know that today, for the very first time, I held Tristan! 

For those of you who don't know, Tristan is my little baby Bull snake who is full of bluster: hissy, nippy, likes to "strike" (meaning he lunges forward while hissing but then pulls back at the last minute). 

Lately, however, I've just been sticking my hand down inside his cage, letting him get used to the fact that it's not threatening. At first, he'd S-up and wouldn't move a bit. But yesterday he tasted me for a couple minutes and then went on his merry way... even let me touch his side, though he skedaddled real quick when I did.

So, today, I put my hand in and he basically ignored it; tongue flicked a couple times and all was good. I gently went to pick him up, and he moved a bit, but not too much. And when I was finally holding him, not a hiss, no S-ing, nothing. Curled himself around my hand and did great! 

I've had him for a couple weeks now... I pretty much left him alone for the first week, and for the second week. He totally downed a mouse hopper three days ago. All in all... I'm incredibly pleased with the progress  :Very Happy:

----------


## joepythons

Congrats  :Rock on:

----------


## cassandra

Awesome! =)

----------


## ZEKESMOM

Great news  :Smile:

----------


## Freakie_frog

glad to see he's adjusting well.. good job

----------


## tideguyinva

congratulations  awesome to hold them isnt it.

----------


## Schlyne

Congratulations!

They can put up quite a display when they want to  :Very Happy:

----------

